
Windows Mixed Reality Headset by HP - moron4hire
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/windows-mixed-reality-headset-from-hp-sean-mcbeth
======
Multicomp
I see the future, and it looks like a rack of 8 monitor arrays inside my HP VR
headset. If I need my coworker to see a screen or image, I simply send a
temporary permission to view it to their VR headset and it just slides into
view next to their own monitors.

Web 3.0 is this

